# Coshocton County Hunter Found Dead In Tree Stand



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Unfortunately...it only took a few hours for this to happen this year 
COSHOCTON COUNTY, Ohio -
A Coshocton County hunter was killed Monday after he was accidentally shot while sitting in a tree stand.
According to the Coshocton County Sheriff's Office, deputies responded to the 28000 block of Township Road 341 shortly before 10:30 a.m. Monday on a report of a deceased hunter.
Deputies found a 63-year-old man in a tree stand dead from an apparent gunshot wound.
The Sheriff's office and the Ohio Department of Natural Resources are investigating the incident.
Monday was the first day of deer gun season in Ohio


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

sad. i have so many questions but will just wait to hear more.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

this is a sad way to start out the hunting season. I really grieve for his family and friends. my prayers go out to them.
sherman


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Very sad indeed

Most likely self inflicted, maybe pulling gun up, maybe we will find out later


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Probably not good to "guess", perhaps wait like the rest of us for details to emerge.......?


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Cleveland Chanel 5 & ohio.com reports self inflicted ..

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

boss302 said:


> Cleveland Chanel 5 & ohio.com report self inflicted ..
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Self inflicted could mean several things...I didn't figure he had been shot by someone else.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

boss302 said:


> Cleveland Chanel 5 & ohio.com reports self inflicted ..
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


An unfortunate reality that happens way too often

Very sad for all involved


----------



## skerr (Oct 25, 2008)

COSHOCTON  The Coshocton County Sheriffs Office and the Ohio Department of Natural Resources are continuing to investigate the death of a hunter Monday.

Gary A. Pace, 63, of Warsaw was found dead shortly before 10:30 a.m. Monday in the 28000 block of Jefferson Township Road 341, said Detective Garrison Bryant. Officials believe Pace died of a self-inflicted, accidental gunshot wound.

Sheriff Tim Rogers said Pace was alone and secure in a tree stand approximately 20 feet off the ground. Pace suffered a single gunshot wound to the head from a handgun, Rogers said. Pace died on property he owned and was discovered by a friend, Rogers said.

Rogers said the body was transported from the scene to the Coshocton County Coroners Office for further examination.

Bryant, who is heading up the investigation locally, said he had no new information to release Tuesday afternoon. He said the local investigation was being coordinated with ODNR and he was waiting to receive more information from their investigators.

from Coshocton Tribune


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Up here too....

From 13ABC news:


> A 21-year-old hunter is dead after a shooting in Royalton Township in Fulton County. It happened at State Highway 109 and County Road N.
> 
> The Fulton County Sheriff's Office is calling it a hunting accident at this time.
> 
> ...


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Last I heard on the radio today was it was an accidental discharge of his pistol striking the man in the head killing him. This was from a report the Sheriff of Coshocton gave on the radio


----------

